# Peanuts



## smoke freak (Feb 10, 2008)

Been searchin the web lookin for recipies for makin salted in the shell peanuts. Like what you buy in the store. Only Im gonna add some heat to mine. Have had these before but the recipie is a huge secret. Im assuming they are brined and roasted but Im lookin for some guidlines before I start wastin good nuts. Any Ideas???


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 10, 2008)

Hate to reply to my own post just to bump it back to the front but oh well....
Surely with all the collective knowledge in this place someone can lead me in the right direction. Lots of great creativity here. Hasnt any one roasted peanuts before?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Feb 10, 2008)

I have never done them in the shell, but have done almonds that were very very good!!!!!!!Maybe this will kind of help ya!!!!!

These are the recipes everyone went crazy over. Use any kind of nuts I like almonds best. The first recipe is a big hit with everyone!

Hot and Spicy Smoked Pecans

2 tablespoons butter, melted
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1/4 teaspoon ground red pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder
2 cups pecan halves
1 tablespoon chili powder

Mix everything but the nuts and chilli powder in a bowl. When it's mixed well add nuts coating completely. Then add chilli powder. Put in tin foil pan and smoke for about 30 minutes. Stir them up every 10 minutes or so.

Glazed Spiced Smoked Nuts Recipe

1/3 cup sugar
1/4 unsalted butter
1/4 cup fresh orange juice (strained)
1 1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground mace
1 pound unsalted mixed nuts

Cook sugar, butter, orange juice, salt, cinnamon, cayenne and mace in heavy skillet over low heat until butter melts and sugar is dissolved. Increase heat to medium. Add nuts and toss until completely coated. Spread in single layer on a lightly pamed tin foil pan. Smoke 30 minutes stirring every 10 minutes. Then cook without smoke for another 30 minutes. Move nuts to sheet of tin foil to cool. 


Hot And Spicy Smoked Cajun Nut Mix

1/4 cup Butter
1 teaspoon Salt
1 teaspoon Paprika
1 teaspoon Red cayenne pepper (or to taste)
1 teaspoon Garlic powder
1 teaspoon Black pepper
1 teaspoon Onion powder
1 teaspoon White pepper
8 ounces Walnuts
8 ounces Pecans
4 ounces almonds, Whole

In a 3 quart sauce pan, over low heat, melt butter stir in paprika, garlic, and onion powders. Stir in black pepper, white pepper, salt and red pepper. Blend well. Cook 1 to 2 minutes, stirring constantly. Remove from heat. Stir in walnuts, pecans, and almonds. Mix well to coat. Spread nuts in a tin foil pan and smoke for 15 to 20 minutes. Stir nuts occasionally. Cook without smoke until nuts are golden brown. Remove from heat and cool.
__________________

I used the one for pecans for the almonds!!!!!!!


----------



## shenk (Feb 10, 2008)

I can vouche for smokeys, smoked almonds.  I don't think I have even put down a bag of nuts that fast in my life!


----------



## richtee (Feb 10, 2008)

Try here? Never done that..
http://www.vapeanuts.com/how-to-roas...a-peanuts.html


----------



## smoke freak (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks smokey. Will sure try the pecans soon. But still not what I was thinkin with the peanuts.

Thanks Rich. Pretty much the same stuff Ive been findin. Very little about cookin the in the shells. But that wont stop me from trying this till I get it right, Then Ill let you know how it works.


----------



## richtee (Feb 10, 2008)

There ya go, Bud! Hop on in and get dirty!  LOL  Like yer spirit.. POINTS!


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (Feb 10, 2008)

I've never done them before myself, but have heard people talk about doing them.  Apparently you have to start with green (uncooked) peanuts.  From what I have heard they are hard to find, and only available certain times of the year.  Sorry I couldn't be of any actual help.  

Chris


----------



## walking dude (Feb 10, 2008)

folks in Georgia boil there peanuts in the shell........i have tried em..........UGH.......not good at all, but the folks down there love em........maybe someone from Georgia could help with this subject..........maybe if cowgirl pops in she can help.........


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

I have not smoked them in the shell, but they sure sound good.

Awhile back I cold smoked some pecans and shelled peanuts, they were great.
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=13371

Smokey's...your recipes look awesome! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## seaham358 (Feb 11, 2008)

About half way down.. they brine them... Mix up a spicy brine and give it a try.  From what I read you need Raw nuts.
http://www.straightdope.com/mailbag/mpeanuts.html
A quick search
http://www.vapeanuts.com/virginia-peanuts.html

I'm sure there are mote places that may be cheaper..
Good luck and send me some when your done..


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Feb 12, 2008)

Smokey's almonds were out of this world!! Hope it works out for ya!!


----------



## desertlites (Feb 12, 2008)

Wally world carries raw peanuts (green) I spent a few years in Georgia as a kid,love those boiled peanuts,still make to this day ( what a treat)as far as i know there brined in saltwater a while than roasted with indirect heat-pretty hot.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 12, 2008)

thats roasted nuts not boiled-for boiled you simmer in salt water for a couple hrs,and yes WD it's a acquried taste.


----------



## walking dude (Feb 12, 2008)

BOY do i know............


----------

